# Medical form for SA visa and Herpes



## laoretta (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi there,

I am going soon to South Africa for 6 months with a volunteer visa. I had a look at the documents and saw the medical form. Unfortunately I suffer from Herpes and wonder if this might affect my application.
I can't find anything on internet, have any of you some personal experience of more information?

Thanks in advance,

Laura


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I dont think they do blood tests for the medical certificate. They however do a radiology test where they look at the Xray of your chest to see if you have problems with your chest.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Say nothing


----------

